# No further treatment needed for cancer?



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay... so I've been researching and thinking.... a lot of WHAT IF's going on in my head. Not really sure why, maybe because my husband and I were talking the other night about - I did have cancer! 

I know my Surgeon and Endo both agree no further treatment is needed, I was cured and I have total confidence in them. Is there anyone else here that didn't need further treatment?

I still haven't ask for my pathology report but will do so tomorrow. Maybe it will help to read it. I will post that as well as my labs as soon as I have them both.

Maybe my anxiety is because I will be getting my thyroid lab results this week. My Endo has already said the Thyroglobulin test may be high due to having Graves for so long.

I'm doing great other than being a little anxious right now. I am also down because someone who means the world to me is going thru a rough time and I'm helpless to help them, other than prayers. Guess I just need a little pep talk :sad0047:

Anyway, everyone have a great night. Prayers for everyone here!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Polly, am I remembering correctly that the tumor that was found was very small and well-encapsulated? If so, you are probably a-ok. If you have concerns, I would ask about a post-surgical RAIU scan just to double check that there aren't any stray cells...but a number of people with teeny bits of cancerous cells don't need RAI after surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Okay... so I've been researching and thinking.... a lot of WHAT IF's going on in my head. Not really sure why, maybe because my husband and I were talking the other night about - I did have cancer!
> 
> I know my Surgeon and Endo both agree no further treatment is needed, I was cured and I have total confidence in them. Is there anyone else here that didn't need further treatment?
> 
> ...


Praying for your friend is very very important. And that is help! Wish more people would do that!!!

I never heard that about Graves' and Thyroglobulin Ab being real high. You will have to let us known and you are in my prayers! <grins>


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Joplin - All the surgeon told me was, it was small and I was cured with the surgery, and he and my Endo were in agreement. At the time I was totally confident in what he was saying. But you know how when one gets to really thinking about things, where our minds can go : ) Like with the TT. I had that totally being awful in my mind and it wasn't !

Andros - At times all you have is prayers. And I truly believe in the power of prayer!
I will post all my results as soon as I get them. I guess I know all is okay and my Endo is on top of it all, but you know how ones thoughts can get away from you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had my thyroid removed the end of September, 2011, and the surgeon found a 1.5 mm papillary cancer. I did not have to do any further treatment but I will be monitored for 5 years - I believe with the thyroglobulin tumor marker blood test and (I think this is right) if anything out of the ordinary shows-up on that test then the next step is another ultrasound.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning IDClaire,

I posted part of my pathology report in this thread. My cancer was 0.4. I just had the thyroglobulin tumor marker test and should get the results this week. I will also be monitored with this test as well as the normal blood work for the thyroid to make sure my TSH stays suppressed. Per my Endo she will also have me on a higher dose of Levothyroxine for 2 years because of the cancer, but not too high as to cause problems with bone loss. She also said once I've completely healed from my surgery she will do another ultrasound. So it sounds like our Endo's are doing the same things to follow us.

Hope things are going well for you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

I had surgery for Graves in July. Cancer was an incidental find. I had one big benign nodule and quite a few smaller ones. No RAI for me. I am supposed to have a WBS done. I am to have the thyroglobulin checked yearly. Keeping the TSH at 0 is the goal to prevent new activity.

I recently had a little scare, new growths. I had an US and an FNA all is good.

It is a lttle unsettling to hear the word cancer mixed with your body, and it does take time to adjust to that. Give yourself time and to adjust to life without the monster butterfly. It does get better.

I am not sure how Graves was for you before surgery but it wreaked havoc in mine. I was a person I didn't recognize. My poor husband was on the receiving end of all of the wrath I had to dish out, not pretty at all. Things are much better now.

I wish you the best!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Webster,
Cancer find was incidental for me as well. I don't know how often my Endo will test thyroglobulin but I just had it done and waiting on the results and to see what changes will be made to my med dosage.

I guess I have to say my Graves was mild as to a lot here. I could have major mood swings at times. I bet as time goes by and my body adjusts I will find out I felt worse than I thought. Anyway, even with the cancer surprise, I am ready to be on my way to a happier healthier person! I still have the vasulitis to deal with but praying that just continues to get better too!

So glad your scare turned out okay! *What is a WBS??*

Wishing you all the best too hugs2


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

polly said:


> *What is a WBS??*


Whole Body Scan.

That's what I was referring to above...although I called it a RAIU scan (not the right terminology). You get a tracer pill of radioactive iodine and they scan your whole body. If thyroid cancer has spread, the scan picks that up and you can be treated accordingly. For someone with a teeny amount of cancer, it may not be needed, but you can certainly ask.


----------

